# Odd cycling habits/rituals?



## Cyrill666 (26 Aug 2014)

Does anyone have any cycling rituals or habits whilst out riding?

I quietly apologise to dead animals on behalf of whoever/whatever caused them to shuffle off their mortal coil as I cycle along - I realise that makes me sound like a bit of a mumbling crazy , but there you go.


----------



## speccy1 (26 Aug 2014)

When nobody is watching I practice my Frank Spencer impressions.........................................................


----------



## Sharky (26 Aug 2014)

I always pretend to appear breathless at the top of a hill.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

I'm reading with interest..


----------



## ClaireSaud (26 Aug 2014)

I praise my bike when I'm having an enjoyable ride - "good girl", " nice climb", "sorry you've been locked in the garage all week, hope you've enjoyed stretching your legs" (yeah I don't get that either)!! I'm not a nutter (honest)


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2014)

I have to cycle to the right,not the left of pot holes. As you can imagine this is a bit dangerous when the pot hole is in the middle of the lane.


----------



## Svendo (27 Aug 2014)

I have Johnny Morris style chats with creatures I pass.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

Mainly Victor Meldrew impersonations. 
Johnny English if there is a pretty lady about.


----------



## jayonabike (27 Aug 2014)

I point and shout "peasant!" at cyclists in Aldi/Lidl clothing


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Aug 2014)

Ignoring anyone who cheerily says hello and waves, especially if they're not riding a carbon frame with wheels at least 38mm deep


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Ignoring anyone who cheerily says hello and waves, especially if they're not riding a carbon frame with wheels at least 38mm deep


humpf it was YOU who ignored me today then!


----------



## pauldavid (27 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have to cycle to the right,not the left of pot holes. As you can imagine this is a bit dangerous when the pot hole is in the middle of the lane.



No wonder motorists are struggling to get round you and blowing their horns!!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2014)

Staying upright and not falling off.


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2014)

Think I'll take up train spotting or beer mat collecting, so people think I'm more normal than this^ lot!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Aug 2014)

I say hello to the animals I encounter, as @phil_hg_uk will confirm.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I say hello to the animals I encounter, as @phil_hg_uk will confirm.



She does


----------



## Peteaud (27 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I point and shout "peasant!" at cyclists in Aldi/Lidl clothing



I shout "too much money" at those in Rapha


----------



## 50000tears (27 Aug 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I say hello to the animals I encounter, as @phil_hg_uk will confirm.



I do this too. I think it comes from having 'conversations' with my dog when I take it out on walks.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2014)

I point and shout "IMPOSTER!" at riders in Team Sky clobber. The day will doubtless come when I do this to a real Team Sky member and will look a bit silly.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (27 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I point and shout "peasant!" at cyclists in Aldi/Lidl clothing



I give the two fingered salute to anyone who calls me a peasant!


----------



## stephec (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm reading with interest..



While you're riding?


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> While you're riding?


haha not sure I'm capable of that yet.. perhaps one day! 

I do know I'm a talking to animals type though.. I do that out horse riding and may well find myself talking to my bike as I talk to my car and my horse of course.


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2014)

I deliberately ride slowly so I don't embarrass everyone else with my incredible speed and fitness


----------



## Ganymede (27 Aug 2014)

I sing.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

I tut at dirty bikes


----------



## Katherine (27 Aug 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I say hello to the animals I encounter, as @phil_hg_uk will confirm.


Me too!


----------



## MisterStan (27 Aug 2014)

I tend to shout random Pro Cyclist names at people in full kit, getting progressively louder; there was a guy in the SKY/Cavendish World Champion's jersey some time ago; 'Cav!, CAV! *CAV!*' then I turn to the person i'm with and say, 'I don't think he saw me...'


----------



## gazza_d (27 Aug 2014)

50000tears said:


> I do this too. I think it comes from having 'conversations' with my dog when I take it out on walks.



Glad it's not just me then that does both of those things.

I also occasionally do Father Jack impressions calling either "Feck" or "Girls" depending on the situation Other that I think I'm quite normal


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I sing.


Me too, especially if I can connect a song with where I am. Sometimes quite literally, like Captain Sensible's "Croydon". More often stupid puns, or just replacing song words with place names.


----------



## hatwell (27 Aug 2014)

I sing too - usually Half Man Half Biscuit songs for some reason


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Aug 2014)

I spend my time avoiding running over 3 drains, that's bad luck.
I have been known to emit various yelling noises when travelling downhill at speed...


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Aug 2014)

I shout abuse at the headwind that's waiting for me around every corner


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2014)

Recently, I have been making excuses about my fitness to strangers. Two rides in succession up the local Cragg Vale climb, cyclists have slowed down when overtaking me to ask if I am ok. (I must look like I am about to die!) I tell them that I am just unfit ...


----------



## Bodhbh (27 Aug 2014)

Another impersonator here, it seems to be a common one. I'm Bela Lugusi.


----------



## Gixxerman (27 Aug 2014)

I talk to myself a lot, and shout encouragement to myself when struugling, much to the bemusement of passers by.
I am well aware that I might come across as being a bit odd in doing this, but despite my best efforts I can't seem to stop the habit.
I also apply the brakes every couple of miles or so to check that they are still working. Why I do this I have no idea.


----------



## nuttall1991 (27 Aug 2014)

Sing out loud at traffic lights...


----------



## Steady (27 Aug 2014)

Apologising to animals that have met their maker is usually one I do.  Although I never found it odd, it's just a respect for life. 

Thats probably the only ritual/odd thing I do. 

Oh apart from telling Mr Rabit/squirrel not to cross the road in front of me, and cursing smidsy birds!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (27 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I tut at dirty bikes



I tut at clean bikes..


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2014)

I always check that there's a saddle before I sit.......


----------



## Dragonwight (27 Aug 2014)

I find myself saying Meep, Meep occasionally to people I pass usually gets a smile and ondalay, ondalay when im burning it down a hill. I also apologise to animals I come across and wish them a better place. Weird I know but sometimes a ride can go on and on.....


----------



## beanzontoast (27 Aug 2014)

When I approach a hill, I break into a Phil Liggett-style commentary on my efforts. It helps.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Aug 2014)

I have been known to say a cheery hello to the odd animal. Never thought a bird could do a double take but the buzzard sitting on a gate post as I greeted him early one Sunday morning definitely did.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Aug 2014)

Also, I often talk to any crows I see too, they seem to like playing chicken with me - I find that a good, clear and loud 'Bwaaaarkk' tends to let them know i'm there.....


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Aug 2014)

On long solo rides it tends to be weird voices or noises, largely whatever amuses me. Sometimes if I'm feeling silly while commuting I'll randomly shout 'Bike Rights' but again, rarely when there's actually anyone around to hear me (or, for any particular reason...).


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2014)

After a ride I thank the Lord for keeping me safe.


----------



## stuee147 (27 Aug 2014)

I talk to everything and anything that I see especially my bike I have long conversions with my bike even asking it if it just saw that lol
I also have a ritual of getting off and walking up hills it good luck honest


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2014)

beanzontoast said:


> When I approach a hill, I break into a Phil Liggett-style commentary on my efforts. It helps.


 Do you get your name right?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I tut at dirty bikes



I reckon you would have a coronary if you saw my bike


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I tut at dirty bikes





speedfreak said:


> I tut at clean bikes..



I tut at everyone who tuts.


----------



## beanzontoast (27 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do you get your name right?



I break my name into exaggerated syllables for comic effect. That also helps!

Do you recall _Flint Street Nativity _at all? There's a bit where Frank Skinner, doing a football-style commentary, says: "He's in trouble now, Des!" I've been known to resort to that one as well on really steep hills!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2014)

I say hi to animals (hello little foxy ), often mumble a song to myself, always cheerfully wave at children on bikes.


----------



## palinurus (27 Aug 2014)

(Other people's) lit cigarette ends must be extinguished by riding over them.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Aug 2014)

Steady said:


> Apologising to animals that have met their maker is usually one I do.  Although I never found it odd, it's just a respect for life.
> 
> Thats probably the only ritual/odd thing I do.
> 
> Oh apart from telling Mr Rabit/squirrel not to cross the road in front of me, and cursing smidsy birds!



I do this too, I give dead hedgehogs etc a little salute.

I also mime pretending to check my fuel levels when I go past a petrol station.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I also mime pretending to check my fuel levels when I go past a petrol station.



That is quite the daftest thing I've ever read.


----------



## AndyWilliams (27 Aug 2014)

I sing. Badly.


----------



## tiswas-steve (27 Aug 2014)

I sing........ Mainly tv theme tunes, my favourite one at the mo is "The Wombles" all together now. "over groundddd, under groundddd, wombling Freeeee !!"


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> That is quite the daftest thing I've ever read.



I give the Garmin a tap just incase the needle is stuck.


----------



## Ganymede (27 Aug 2014)

hatwell said:


> I sing too - usually Half Man Half Biscuit songs for some reason


It varies a lot with me. Recently it's been "Crazy (crazy for feeeelin' so loneleeeeee)", but it has also been Schubert's The Trout and the theme from the old Flake advert. I'm eclectic, me.

I sing in the car too, when there's nothing on the radio. There is a house I drive past called "Linden Lea" which always sets me off.


----------



## Leescfc79 (27 Aug 2014)

I tend to 'moo', 'baa' and 'quack' at animals I pass.


----------



## hatwell (27 Aug 2014)

The other day on my holiday I cycled into Ipswich for the first time and got "So this is Ipswich" to the tune of this stuck in my head


----------



## Steady (27 Aug 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I tend to 'moo', 'baa' and 'quack' at animals I pass.




I often ask the sheep where the bear is! 

The further I get the more unhelpful they become when they start shouting "There!"


----------



## outlash (27 Aug 2014)

when riding in a group, i've developed a habit of pointing out hazards then trying to click my fingers afterwards. 
oddness.


Tony.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2014)

I sometimes talk to my bike, when I'm out in the car and alone I'll talk to that as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2014)

I cycle by pointing the bike in a straight line and when I start falling over to one side I turn that way until I start falling over to the other side so I then turn that way too. I'm so good at it people can't tell the difference from cycling. Also, when I walk, I lean forwards until I'm falling over and then I stick the other foot forwards to stop me falling but, to cover up my imbalance, I repeat the process with the other foot. That fools people into thinking I'm not always falling over. 

I've been known to count pedal turns musician-style in 4-4 and 3-4 (1-2-3-, 2-2-3, 4-2-3, etc.). 3-4 seems to make me cycle a little faster. On hills I sometimes find myself counting but I've no idea when I started counting. I could probably work it out by counting backwards but I find it's easier to simply turn the bike around and retracing my steps. Not that I was actually stepping.

Oh, and I talk to strangers at lights. Do Donald Duck impressions when I see ducks, that kind of thing. Nothing unusual.


----------



## Cyrill666 (28 Aug 2014)

Safe to say, on balance, we can be an odd bunch 

I quite often thank my bike after a ride, they have feelings too!


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> Safe to say, on balance, we can be an odd bunch
> 
> I quite often thank my bike after a ride, *they have feelings too*!


If mine has feelings she'll be thanking her lucky stars for having landed up with me!  She's got a revamp coming that'll make her happy to have found daylight again I'm sure. I'll talk to her gently while we're pulling her wheels off!


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2014)

beanzontoast said:


> When I approach a hill, I break into a Phil Liggett-style commentary on my efforts. It helps.



Have you seen "Commuter Dreams"?


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> If mine has feelings she'll be thanking her lucky stars for having landed up with me!  She's got a revamp coming that'll make her happy to have found daylight again I'm sure. *I'll talk to her gently while we're pulling her wheels off!*



It's a good job it's after the watershed if you're going to start with that kind of filth.


----------



## Learnincurve (28 Aug 2014)

I now have a radio in the basket in front of my bike so I can listen to radio 2 as I ride.


----------



## Katherine (28 Aug 2014)

So, we're an odd bunch but also creatures of habits. The thread in technical know how about which foot you put down when you stop plus this thread made me conscious of everything I did on my ride yesterday! I noticed that not only do I leave my right foot in the pedal when I stop but I always free wheel with my right foot down as well.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On hills I sometimes find myself counting but I've no idea when I started counting.
> .


 I count pedal strokes as I go up hills, I find it helps me to get a rhythm going.


----------



## Retribution03 (28 Aug 2014)

Right that's it I'm leaving you bunch of weirdos lol...I do the same as Katherine with my right foot kept on pedal at a stop and right leg in down position for freewheeling except when cornering the which way I'm leaning the pedal has to be up.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2014)

If we go under a longer bridge that could have an echo, we make a train whistle noise... 

It stems from having done so in such a tunnel on a shared use cycle track in Sweden where unknown to us there was an elderly woman descending the steps on the other side... when we finally spotted her she was laughing and smiling so much at 2 adults making train whistles under a bridge that we have continued to do it ever since!

(but I will confess to only doing this when I am riding with my OH...)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Aug 2014)

When we're riding as a family group we sometimes quack at each other to locate where we are, or as an 'on your right' shorthand. So one will query with a quack, another respond with one, like a poor mans Marco Polo. I may have done similar when two of us were on the last Fridays ride...


----------



## jack smith (28 Aug 2014)

I talk to animals too atleast by the sounds of it im not the only one!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> When we're riding as a family group we sometimes quack at each other to locate where we are, or as an 'on your right' shorthand. So one will query with a quack, another respond with one, like a poor mans Marco Polo. I may have done similar when two of us were on the last Fridays ride...


Whilst on tour we also developed something similar only with bell rings (trying to talk with each other was often difficult, and bell rings just went further...)

1 bell - slow down
2 bells - speed up
3 bells - stop
4 bells - sadly now forgotten
5 bells - sadly now forgotten
6 bells - sadly now forgotten
7 bells - emergency
8 bells - said emergency as been and gone... (usually because it took so long to ring the bell that many times...  )


----------



## luckyfox (28 Aug 2014)

Vroom vroom noises...


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

Does anyone ever shout, "bandits at eleven o'clock Ginger," as they overtake another cyclist?


----------



## Ganymede (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone ever shout, "bandits at eleven o'clock Ginger," as they overtake another cyclist?


No but I wish I had.


----------



## billymcq2 (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone ever shout, "bandits at eleven o'clock Ginger," as they overtake another cyclist?



No, but I make a nnnneeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiwwwwwwwwwwww noise every time I overtake someone, even if I'm going 0.1 mph faster than them.
If I'm cycling with my dad, we both do this to much hilarity. (our own admittedly!)


----------



## jhawk (28 Aug 2014)

Hilarious! Oh my God, this thread is brilliant. 

Personally, I do a lot of cussing and swearing when I'm climbing hills. Usually at myself. Other than that, I'm pretty silent. But I will begin doing those things mentioned by @stephec and @billymcq2


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2014)

I find myself checking my pockets in the jersey.Just to see that the wallet the phone and hearing aids are still there.I don't know why.The pockets have elastic in them so everything is safe.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Aug 2014)

During tonight's TT, should I be fortunate to catch my minute man, I am now seriously considering giving him/her a burst of: "And another one bites the dust!" as I wobble past.


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

Slightly off topic maybe, does anyone know the significance of this being a featured thread, and how it got to be one?


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Aug 2014)

Well, this thread explains why roadies don't acknowledge one another, they're too busy talking to road kill Wombles


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Aug 2014)

I quietly curse all mcdonald eating red bull drinking smokers who toss their garbage out the car windows


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Slightly off topic maybe, does anyone know the significance of this being a featured thread, and how it got to be one?


The significance is only that it shows across the top of each view that shows the threads and on the home page. Anyone can nominate a thread by using the report button and if the Mods agree, then it can be featured for a while.


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Aug 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> Does anyone have any cycling rituals or habits whilst out riding?
> 
> I quietly apologise to dead animals on behalf of whoever/whatever caused them to shuffle off their mortal coil as I cycle along - I realise that makes me sound like a bit of a mumbling crazy , but there you go.


I often apologise to swans and their offspring for disturbing them (probably in the hope they don't chase me!).
I don't praise Priscilla (MTB) but I call her a b*tch or cow if she acts up


----------



## Venod (28 Aug 2014)

I occasionally shout out my speed or cadence for no apparent reason,  (only if cycling alone) and I can't stop looking at the cassette to see what gear I am in.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Aug 2014)

I go "BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!". Very, very loudly. Pretending I'm on a nasty, smelly little moped.


















Come on, you lot - you don't seriously think I want to be mistaken for a cyclist! On present evidence?


----------



## colly (28 Aug 2014)

Katherine said:


> I leave my right foot in the pedal when I stop but I always free wheel with my right foot down as well.



That is just SO wrong..............................It's the LEFT foot that stays clipped in, and the right foot that goes down. 

The other thing I have noticed is that my language descends to a disgusting barrack room level the moment I set off. Odd that. On the receiving end of this invective will be anything or anyone from a pot hole / stone in the road to crazed drivers and sweet little old ladies and even small children. Of course all this vile abuse is done silently. I must look like a gurning idiot. ( OK no comments needed thank you)


----------



## Hyslop (28 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I sing.


Yes so do I, occasionally anyway.Apparently you can track my progress by all the beasts moving away from the road.Mind you,there are others at it as well-so if you are reading this-hello to the grinning loon on the top end Bianchi near Kirkbampton,awful b****y racket,pleased to meet you


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The significance is only that it shows across the top of each view that shows the threads and on the home page. Anyone can nominate a thread by using the report button and if the Mods agree, then it can be featured for a while.


Thanks


----------



## young Ed (28 Aug 2014)

i really am weird then!  here's SOME of mine:

i see a live rabbit, fox, pidgeon etc and will shout 'shotgun!'
i will ride past a field of sheep and look out for any lame or otherwise ill sheep (got sheep myself)
i will ride past fields and say out loud that's a 30 (or other number) sheep field (a counting system i invented my self where you judge the size of a field as to how many sheep you could have in it)
when going down a steep hill i will go into an aero-tuck on my flat bar hybrid with 38mm tyres and 'shout aero-tuck' and then at the bottom of the hill shout wooo hoooooo!

this one has to be my wierdest, sometimes i will even pretend to be riding a bike!
Cheers Ed


----------



## jhawk (28 Aug 2014)

Today, as I was sent home to fetch Dad's clamp as he needed it to fix his brakes on his car, I did a rather odd thing upon returning.

While riding down the street, I raised the clamp so that the long end was out in front (like a sword), and yelled, "Chaaaaaaargeeeeeee!"


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

haha thought of you guys tonight.. riding along came up to 2 dogs, 2 adults and 1 cyclist all at the same time.. 

I talked to the dog! Not the people oh no that would be too normal.. I said "Hello doggy, be careful now as it's only my 2nd ride and I might run you over".. 
I could have slapped my forehead if it wasn't for the fact I am too novice to want to let go!


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Whilst on tour we also developed something similar only with bell rings (trying to talk with each other was often difficult, and bell rings just went further...)
> 
> 
> 5 bells - sadly now forgotten



Beginning of a mutiny?


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2014)

I occupy myself by pressing odd buttons on the Garmin to find out how much total ascent to date and other stats
Sometimes I look at my HR and if too low try harder


----------



## Donger (28 Aug 2014)

I always hold my breath and count to ten every time I pass an inverted badger at the roadside. (You only have to get downwind of a ripe one once and it'll get you doing it too).


----------



## Ganymede (28 Aug 2014)

Donger said:


> I always hold my breath and count to ten every time I pass an inverted badger at the roadside. (You only have to get downwind of a ripe one once and it'll get you doing it too).


Oh lord yes.


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Aug 2014)

If I'm on a shared path and a dog blocks my way, I always say hello or pat it on the head to show the owner that I'm cool with it.


----------



## Saluki (28 Aug 2014)

I always have to go back into the flat before going for a ride to fetch my Garmin. Not really a ritual or a habit, just me being forgetful. If it's not the garmin it's my water or my jelly babies.


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> It's a good job it's after the watershed if you're going to start with that kind of filth.


I'm innocent I tell ya!


----------



## IncoherentJeff (29 Aug 2014)

I always pad down all of my pockets to ensure I have everything. Usually cycle with a backpack too and check that all the zips are closed & that they are at the top before actually setting off (to be fair I probably check them twice before setting off).

I also speak to animals I encounter. Glad it's not just me!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (29 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> I always have to go back into the flat before going for a ride to fetch my Garmin. Not really a ritual or a habit, just me being forgetful. If it's not the garmin it's my water or my jelly babies.



For me its gloves, I usually get halfway down the street before I realize


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2014)

I always pull my front brake lever to check the front brakes before I ride.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> I always have to go back into the flat before going for a ride to fetch my Garmin. Not really a ritual or a habit, just me being forgetful. If it's not the garmin it's my water or my jelly babies.


YEs forget garmin or water bottle often and go back in


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Aug 2014)

young Ed said:


> i really am weird then!  here's SOME of mine:
> 
> i see a live rabbit, fox, pidgeon etc and will shout 'shotgun!'
> i will ride past a field of sheep and look out for any lame or otherwise ill sheep (got sheep myself)
> ...


Haha!
1. My kids went to Army Cadets (and 2 went into the Army). On seeing a rabbit they all shout 'Kill the bunny!'. Years of target shooting with a .22(or bigger weapons for the two that joined up lol) 
2. On seeing sheep I will remark to any male rider with me 'Steady now...' or 'That's a lovely looking ewe!'
3. I always say hello to the moo cows or baa sheep 
4. I also shout 'whoohooo'


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha thought of you guys tonight.. riding along came up to 2 dogs, 2 adults and 1 cyclist all at the same time..
> 
> I talked to the dog! Not the people oh no that would be too normal.. I said "Hello doggy, be careful now as it's only my 2nd ride and I might run you over"..
> I could have slapped my forehead if it wasn't for the fact I am too novice to want to let go!


You need to read my post on 'What I have learned so far'....


----------



## djb1971 (29 Aug 2014)

After reading through all of this, my new habit will be praying I don't meet any of you. 

I'll either be deafened by your singing, ran over, shot at, swerved around, dive bombed or cringing at your impressions. Sounds like most of you need supervision whilst out


----------



## martint235 (29 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I tut at dirty bikes


No you don't. A tut would be bearable. But oh no, you go on and on and on about how clean a bike should be. And then when I think you've stopped for breath you go on some more.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2014)

martint235 said:


> No you don't. A tut would be bearable. But oh no, you go on and on and on about how clean a bike should be. And then when I think you've stopped for breath you go on some more.


All your own making..


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2014)

When I see a Magpie I always sing the Magpie TV theme tune, (not out loud).

When I'm going up a very hard hill, when the going is really tough and I'm about to quit I say something like " come on you stupid-farking bastard daffodil-farking shoot t**t, get....up.... it"


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2014)

postman said:


> I find myself checking my pockets in the jersey.Just to see that the wallet the phone and hearing aids are still there.I don't know why.The pockets have elastic in them so everything is safe.



A few years ago I got overtaken by a Rover 75 and the driver then signalled me to stop. She said "you dropped this" and handed me my phone out the window. "Err thank you!"  Nice to know there are still some thoughtful people out there.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Aug 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Usually cycle with a backpack too and check that all the zips are closed & that they are at the top before actually setting off (to be fair I probably check them twice before setting off).


What do you mean by 'at the top'? My rucksack zips are always together on the on right hand side (as you're wearing it) of the rucksack. Just worried you mean 'together at the highest point' as that's the worst place to have the zips, most likely to come undone. Probably more of a motorbike thing, but I know a few people who have strewn belongings down the road by having the zips together at the top of the rucksack and then it undoing while they rode (where do you think all the random trainers you see on the road come from?).


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Haha!
> 1. My kids went to Army Cadets (and 2 went into the Army). On see a rabbit they all shout 'Kill the bunny!'. Years of target shooting with a .22(or
> bigger weapons for the two that joined up lol)
> 2. On seeing sheep I will remark to any male rider with me 'Steady now...' or 'That's a lovely looking ewe!'
> ...



Hubster yells "Mint Sauce" when we ride past sheep.
He moos at the cows we pass too.
I do the 'Whoooohooooo' thing down hills regularly
'Kill the bunny' is something we both shout out.

Having typed this out I have a feeling I know why our only really close friend is a bit of a nutter. He's caught it from us.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Hubster yells "Mint Sauce" when we ride past sheep.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2014)

Since I've discovered 2 senior officers have good rankings in local Strava segments I've taken to bumbling along, then suddenly bursting into a frenzy of pedalling and grunting, and then easing off again when said segment ends.


----------



## RAYMOND (29 Aug 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> Does anyone have any cycling rituals or habits whilst out riding?
> I quietly apologise to dead animals on behalf of whoever/whatever caused them to shuffle off their mortal coil as I cycle along - I realise that makes me sound like a bit of a mumbling crazy , but there you go.



I always say rest in peace little one when I see a dead animal
Always acknowledge fellow riders,though some are miserable gits.
Does anyone ever shout, "bandits at eleven o'clock Ginger," as they overtake another cyclist?

I'm not that good a cyclist as to actually get near to another cyclist infront of me..let alone pass em .


----------



## Cyrill666 (29 Aug 2014)

I often shout "Why is there always more UP?" at the foot of the next climb...


----------



## young Ed (29 Aug 2014)

martint235 said:


> No you don't. A tut would be bearable. But oh no, you go on and on and on about how clean a bike should be. And then when I think you've stopped for breath you go on some more.


then when he's done ranting about how clean it should be he has been known to stop and give it a quick wiped with one of the baby wipes he always carries :P
@ianrauk your secret obsession has been exposed!
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2014)

young Ed said:


> then when he's done ranting about how clean it should be he has been known to stop and give it a quick wiped with one of the baby wipes he always carries :P
> @ianrauk your secret obsession has been exposed!
> Cheers Ed




Exposed?
It's never been hidden Ed.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Aug 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> I often shout "Why is there always more UP?" at the foot of the next climb...


"I've officially had enough hills now" is one I've been known to utter, although my curses were at sustran this afternoon when I stupidly followed National Route 1 to Dartford and found myself unexpectedly in the middle of nowhere taking a 4 mile scenic route on gravel. The headwind made it perfect. Just glad I was on the Sirrus.


----------



## young Ed (29 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Exposed?
> It's never been hidden Ed.


i wonder what would happen if i parked my bike, which has missed a wash recently, outside your house whilst i 'nip to the shops' 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2014)

young Ed said:


> i wonder what would happen if i parked my bike, which has missed a wash recently, outside your house whilst i 'nip to the shops'
> Cheers Ed




It would be thrown into a passing dustcart..


----------



## young Ed (29 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It would be thrown into a passing dustcart..


thanks! what if a dirty s works was parked outside yours?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2014)

young Ed said:


> thanks! what if a dirty s works was parked outside yours?
> Cheers Ed




Same


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I tend to 'moo', 'baa' and 'quack' at animals I pass.


So do I. Hello


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone ever shout, "bandits at eleven o'clock Ginger," as they overtake another cyclist?


Nope.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> When I see a Magpie I always sing the Magpie TV theme tune, (not out loud).
> 
> When I'm going up a very hard hill, when the going is really tough and I'm about to quit I say something like " come on you stupid-****ing ******* ****-****ing **** t**t, get....up.... it"


Ditto on Magpie


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Exposed?
> It's never been hidden Ed.


Like this:


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2014)

When I fart while riding I put on a little spurt of speed and pretend I'm jet propelled.


----------



## robrich (30 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> When I fart while riding I put on a little spurt of speed and pretend I'm jet propelled.



I have to stand up out of the saddle to fart  Maybe it's not just me though?


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> When I fart while riding I put on a little spurt of speed and pretend I'm jet propelled.


Doesn't work on a 'bent. Your *rse is facing the wrong way....


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2014)

It'd be like a toxic air brake!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> It'd be like a toxic air brake!


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I tend to 'moo', 'baa' and 'quack' at animals I pass.


You must scare the living s**t out of any dogs or cats you pass.....


----------



## stephec (30 Aug 2014)

robrich said:


> I have to stand up out of the saddle to fart  Maybe it's not just me though?


It's not just you.


----------



## thegravestoneman (30 Aug 2014)

I always spoil my rides by turning on a phone 'ap' and then racing around trying to beat my fastest time and every one elses for no real reason or gain, I don't know why I do this but when I get home I waste time on my computer checking all the data and tutting on near misses of PRs and worst still 11th places. I really wish I could stop myself from this nasty pernicious habit but I just have too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Doesn't work on a 'bent. Your *rse is facing the wrong way....


Well, I guess it's a handy fallback in case the brakes fail .


----------



## bpsmith (30 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Like this:



Is that a dentists mirror showing at the bottom of the wipe, to make sure that you don't miss any dirt?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Is that a dentists mirror showing at the bottom of the wipe, to make sure that you don't miss any dirt?



@Auntie Helen 's trike wing mirror.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Auntie Helen 's trike wing mirror.



Fitted to an S-Works? Or is her trike just out of shot?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Fitted to an S-Works? Or is her trike just out of shot?


What do you honestly think the answer is?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Aug 2014)

I get off every 100 yards to check my back tyre isn't punctured. 


Really must lose weight


----------



## Fubar (30 Aug 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> Does anyone have any cycling rituals or habits whilst out riding?
> 
> I quietly apologise to dead animals on behalf of whoever/whatever caused them to shuffle off their mortal coil as I cycle along - I realise that makes me sound like a bit of a mumbling crazy , but there you go.



You've got me at it now! Saw a number of dead things today (badger being the worst) - apologised to all of them, no idea why.


----------



## nappadang (30 Aug 2014)

I've mentioned this on another thread but I am compelled to salute solitary magpies.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (30 Aug 2014)

Whenever I get overtaken by motorbikes I often start peddling faster and call out 'Hey guys, wait for meeeeeeeeee'


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (30 Aug 2014)

Hi Cyril666


Cyrill666 said:


> Does anyone have any cycling rituals or habits whilst out riding?
> 
> I quietly apologise to dead animals on behalf of whoever/whatever caused them to shuffle off their mortal coil as I cycle along - I realise that makes me sound like a bit of a mumbling crazy , but there you go.




Hi Cyril. Yes I actually do a very similar thing and especially as I now live deeper in rural West Lancashire than I had previously done.
I actually recite two little mantras :- 
1) If you were a male driver - I hope that your balls turn square and fester in the corners.
2) If you were a female - I hope your tits go flat at end up knocking your knees.
There are wood pigeons,pheasants,rabbits,hedgehogs,ducks and birds abound lying dead through the lanes of Bescar,Scarisbrick,Burscough,and the surrounding areas.
The greatest perpetrators of the carnage are White Van Man & Big Truck Man albeit tear-arse motorcyclists and regular car drivers have claimed their share.
I am looking forward to the day that a large bird takes the tear-arse motorcyclist out by hitting the black/smoked finish visors that so many wear and they become The Road Kill along with their unsuspecting victim.

By the way - I was a motorcyclist back in the 80's and early 90's - the difference being that I had respect for all other users of the road and airways across those roads as well as my own skin.


----------



## gds58 (31 Aug 2014)

I regularly pass a spot where a well known local club member (Errol Baker) was killed whilst cycling. Every time I pass the spot I will quietly say 'Morning Errol' or 'Afternoon Errol' and just tap my helmet as if to 'doff my cap' to him. I like to think he hears it.

Graham


----------



## MattE72 (31 Aug 2014)

For some reason I do maths problems in my head climbing up hills to take my mind off the climb 

Also: Generally my mouth is hanging open like a slathering dog, if a car, pedestrian or fellow cyclist comes towards me I shut it, breathe through my nose and generally give off an air of nonchalance in the hope I convey "Yeah, that's right I'm not tired. I'm as fit as a flea." This is usually ruined by the trails of snot/saliva flapping from my nose/lips.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Aug 2014)

MattE72 said:


> For some reason I do maths problems in my head climbing up hills to take my mind off the climb


When I went up Mont Ventoux, some years ago, my computer was in the BRITON's miles, whilst the Dastardly French insisted on using kilometres on their, umm, kilometre stones. I got good at my 5/8 times table.


----------



## MattE72 (31 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> When I went up Mont Ventoux, some years ago, my computer was in the BRITON's miles, whilst the Dastardly French insisted on using kilometres on their, umm, kilometre stones. I got good at my 5/8 times table.


I've been doing that as well because I've got my Garmin set to Km but I obviously think in miles!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Sep 2014)

Am I the only one that hears Cavendish behind me saying "Slow down, I can't keep up with you?


----------



## swansonj (1 Sep 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> When I went up Mont Ventoux, some years ago, my computer was in the BRITON's miles, whilst the Dastardly French insisted on using kilometres on their, umm, kilometre stones. I got good at my 5/8 times table.


The availability of both miles and kilometres has many advantages.

Last year in France I'd already exceeded my previous most-climbing-in-a-day but still had one more pass to cross to get home. Owing to foolish miscalculation I was out of food and water and was basically spent. So you start setting yourself targets for how far to go before having your next rest. To start off with it was one mile then a rest. Then, when I was no longer able to do that, it was one kilometre then a rest. Then half a mile and a rest. Then half a kilometre... Then fortunately I'd reached the top of the pass and could freewheel home.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Sep 2014)

MattE72 said:


> For some reason I do maths problems in my head climbing up hills to take my mind off the climb
> 
> Also: Generally my mouth is hanging open like a slathering dog, if a car, pedestrian or fellow cyclist comes towards me I shut it, breathe through my nose and generally give off an air of nonchalance in the hope I convey "Yeah, that's right I'm not tired. I'm as fit as a flea." This is usually ruined by the trails of snot/saliva flapping from my nose/lips.




I think I've ridden behind you a few times!


----------



## MattE72 (1 Sep 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I think I've ridden behind you a few times!


If you had it wouldn't have been for long at the speed I ride...


----------



## MattDB (1 Sep 2014)

I realised I unconsciously repeatedly mutter 'dear me' as I tackle long inclines :s


----------



## FeistySquirrel (1 Sep 2014)

I (can't) sing. Then promptly increase my speed when I realize there's a cyclist behind me who can hear.


----------



## watchtowergoggs (1 Sep 2014)

It's probably not that weird, but I can only get on my bike on from the left by swinging my right leg over seat and climbing on. No matter how many times I try from the right hand side I just can't do it!


----------



## Torvi (2 Sep 2014)

dunno how odd is this but i simply refuse to ride on inner cog, uphills or not i just force myself to beat them on outer cog that results in getting tired much faster but whatever you would say to me i would still refuse to shift down.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Sep 2014)

Torvi said:


> dunno how odd is this but i simply refuse to ride on inner cog, uphills or not i just force myself to beat them on outer cog that results in getting tired much faster but whatever you would say to me i would still refuse to shift down.



Have you not considered saving yourself all that pointless weight of the unused inner cog? Sounds like a 1 by 10 would suit you fine :-)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Sep 2014)

watchtowergoggs said:


> It's probably not that weird, but I can only get on my bike on from the left by swinging my right leg over seat and climbing on. No matter how many times I try from the right hand side I just can't do it!



I mentioned this in the left or right thread I think, but I have that as well. Bicycle or motorbike, I can only coordinate getting on from the left hand side. The second I try and mount it from the right hand side my brain goes in to some overthinking meltdown and I forget how all of my joints work. From that point on all bets are off, I'll either end up clumsily draped across the bike with a befuddled look on my face as to how it happened, or sprawled in a heap of limbs and frame on the floor begging for mercy. Knowing this, I will do anything I can to mount on the left side, although for some reason once in a blue moon I complete forget this and try to get on from the wrong side, realising my mistake at some point after my left leg has raised beyond 45 degrees, if I'm sensible at that point I'll give up and start again from the 'correct' side.

Thinking on this, what is particularly confusing about it is that I am pretty much ambidextrous and almost anything else that I do I can do adequately with my off hand (I'm also left eye dominant so while nominally right handed a lot of two handed things, shooting, pool, etc. I do left handed). I can only presume that it's so hard coded in to muscle memory to get on from the left that when I try from the right it's like I'm inventing the option for the very first time.


----------



## Georgem123 (2 Sep 2014)

i've named my bike,, anyone else to the same?

mines called 'Joquain' and i speak to it as if it were a good horse and give it a good pat when i gets me to the top of a hill


----------



## buttonnine (2 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I sing.


I do too, at the top of my voice as I hare down any hill that I come too, usually "don't stop me now" or any of the random tunes on my MP3 player.


----------



## buttonnine (2 Sep 2014)

Nice too know everyone else is as nuts as me, anyone need any help I actually work in mental health!.


----------



## up hill struggle (2 Sep 2014)

when I see rabbits & birds hoping around at the side of the shared path I give them plenty of warning that I'm far to fat to stop quickly & to stay where they are, normally gets a chuckle from anybody who's walking their dogs or joggers.

I also listen to my mp3 player when riding on the cycle path, loud enough for me to hear a bit of back ground music but not drown out the noise from other people, however I will sometimes start to sing quietly just load enough that I can hear myself forgetting that ive got ear phones on & am actually singing quite a bit louder than I realised, also take a song thats playing & makeup dirty or vulgar versions while I'm cycling alone only to realise somebody's sitting just behind me listening & decided not to pass.

ive also on occasion commented to myself on a fit girls figure only for her to throw a dirty look in my direction at which time I realise ive actually blurted out the words "nice ass" or "what wouldn't i do to that" instead of just thinking it, that happens often I have to say. Like one day at the doctors the doc bend down to get something from her bag wearing a loose fitting top which fell forward & I thought "there's the girls" to which she grabbed her top & sat up again rather quickly then burst out laughing when she realised I hadn't noticed id actually said it out loud, she keeps me going now calls it Roy walker syndrome (he used to say on catch phrase say what you see). Luckily she's open minded and up for a laugh.


----------



## Brightski (3 Sep 2014)

I swear at non wavers


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I tut at dirty bikes


That's me shunned then .......I like my bikes all dirty


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Sep 2014)

Yesterday I kept singing "Hi diddly dee an actors life for me" I don't know why I ain't an actor.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Sep 2014)

CarlP said:


> Yesterday I kept singing "Hi diddly dee an actors life for me" I don't know why I ain't an actor.


Whereas I am one and I never sing it. Odd, that...


----------



## AlanT82 (4 Sep 2014)

I noticed this morning that when ascending a steep hill I say (not out loud) "and one and two and one and two..." in rhythm with my laboured pedalling. Don't think I always do it though.


----------



## e-rider (4 Sep 2014)

Sharky said:


> I always pretend to appear breathless at the top of a hill.


I always pretend not to be breathless at the top of a hill, but I'm actually quietly suffocating inside!


----------



## iamRayRay (4 Sep 2014)

I make huge car shift noises like a race car when I pull off from the lights and change up the gears...

Apologies to the granny who I overtook in Cambridge, you were the first person to hear this.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Sep 2014)

AlanT82 said:


> I noticed this morning that when ascending a steep hill I say (not out loud) "and one and two and one and two..." in rhythm with my laboured pedalling. Don't think I always do it though.


Yep, only in blocks of 8. I know life had gotten easier when I find myself at 12. I also tell myself "come on girl, you can do it... "!


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2014)

This thread is full of weirdo's !


----------



## i hate hills (6 Sep 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I point and shout "peasant!" at cyclists in Aldi/Lidl clothing


Try shouting "PHEASANT " just to totally confuse the situation.


----------



## i hate hills (6 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> I point and shout "IMPOSTER!" at riders in Team Sky clobber. The day will doubtless come when I do this to a real Team Sky member and will look a bit silly.


Or do it in front of a posse' of them and get chased lol


----------



## i hate hills (6 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I tend to shout random Pro Cyclist names at people in full kit, getting progressively louder; there was a guy in the SKY/Cavendish World Champion's jersey some time ago; 'Cav!, CAV! *CAV!*' then I turn to the person i'm with and say, 'I don't think he saw me...'


Crazy but very very funny


----------



## i hate hills (6 Sep 2014)

hatwell said:


> The other day on my holiday I cycled into Ipswich for the first time and got "So this is Ipswich" to the tune of this stuck in my head


From now on i will think of this when it starts getting air play at the beginning of October. ha ha.


----------



## i hate hills (6 Sep 2014)

dave r said:


> I sometimes talk to my bike, when I'm out in the car and alone I'll talk to that as well.


When your out for a walk do you talk to your shoes ?


----------



## i hate hills (6 Sep 2014)

When out on my own i do tend to speak to myself a lot and on occasion have had an argument with me. I hate it when you speak to fellow cyclists and they ignore you, so i give them a loud BBBBBBBBAAAAAAAA . I put on a posh voice and wish any walkers i meet a " jolly good morning to you sir / madam. Come to think of it this all may be the reason i'm cycling on my own a lot and being ignored by most folk i meet.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I mentioned this in the left or right thread I think, but I have that as well. Bicycle or motorbike, I can only coordinate getting on from the left hand side. The second I try and mount it from the right hand side my brain goes in to some overthinking meltdown and I forget how all of my joints work. From that point on all bets are off, I'll either end up clumsily draped across the bike with a befuddled look on my face as to how it happened, or sprawled in a heap of limbs and frame on the floor begging for mercy. Knowing this, I will do anything I can to mount on the left side, although for some reason once in a blue moon I complete forget this and try to get on from the wrong side, realising my mistake at some point after my left leg has raised beyond 45 degrees, if I'm sensible at that point I'll give up and start again from the 'correct' side.
> 
> Thinking on this, what is particularly confusing about it is that I am pretty much ambidextrous and almost anything else that I do I can do adequately with my off hand (I'm also left eye dominant so while nominally right handed a lot of two handed things, shooting, pool, etc. I do left handed). I can only presume that it's so hard coded in to muscle memory to get on from the left that when I try from the right it's like I'm inventing the option for the very first time.



Iam exactly the same ,i cant get on the bike from the right hand side no matter how i try , same if im pushing it i have the bike on my right side


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (6 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> same if im pushing it i have the bike on my right side



Me too. If I have my bike on my left I keep tripping over the flipping thing.



Georgem123 said:


> I've named my bike,, anyone else to the same?



I get the impression people who name their bikes are in the majority. I've named my bikes.


----------



## Ern1e (7 Sep 2014)

Mine is I just can not stand dirty rims !! rest can be as mucky as you know what but not the rims.


----------



## e-rider (8 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> Iam exactly the same ,i cant get on the bike from the right hand side no matter how i try , same if im pushing it i have the bike on my right side


+1


----------



## e-rider (8 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I tut at dirty bikes


+1


----------



## Cyrill666 (9 Sep 2014)

I tried getting on from the right yesterday - felt just plain wrong!


----------



## Hilton116 (9 Sep 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> Does anyone have any cycling rituals or habits whilst out riding?
> 
> I quietly apologise to dead animals on behalf of whoever/whatever caused them to shuffle off their mortal coil as I cycle along - I realise that makes me sound like a bit of a mumbling crazy , but there you go.


See how long I can hold my breath whilst ascending Mont Ventoux


----------



## Hyslop (9 Sep 2014)

Cyrill666 said:


> I tried getting on from the right yesterday - felt just plain wrong!


Quite agree.Maybe a bike fit should include the question"Which side do you dress/mount Sir".


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Sep 2014)

i hate hills said:


> Try shouting "PHEASANT " just to totally confuse the situation.


 I say the full 'I am not a pheasant plucker but a pheasant pluckers son' thing to most pheasants I see on my travels, no idea why I started it but ...


----------



## Brightski (12 Sep 2014)

I'm a superstitious racer I'll always put my right sock, shoe and overshoe on first.. On race day, I'm even doing it for training now


----------



## iamRayRay (2 Oct 2014)

After hitting some nice speeds on Strava on my last 2 rides...
I've realised that I belt out Beethoven's 5th Symphony when I speed down the hills!!!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2014)

Many years ago at work when it was a long day I would sing the Beach Boys' 
_I wanna go home
_
I have been known to sing it as a long ride becomes a little tiring


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2014)

I nearly always end up with some earworm or other. Here was today's



Hey porter, hey porter
Won't you tell me the time
How much longer til we reach that Mason Dixon line.....

Whatever gets you up the hills I guess


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2014)

I keep looking at my Garmin to see how many miles I have done.


----------



## gavintc (11 Oct 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I point and shout "peasant!" at cyclists in Aldi/Lidl clothing


There is a problem with this. You need to know what aldi/lidl clothing looks like.


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (16 Oct 2014)

If a squirrel decides to cross my path, native Indian shrieks are the method of alerting the spider rats or my presence.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2014)

Had fun in New Forest sportive, when pigs crossed the road, shouted 'bacon' at them


----------



## tiermat (17 Oct 2014)

When things are going bad/I am tired/riding into a headwind, I swear like a trooper with Tourettes, but always in furrin languages.

I seem to be fluent in swearing in French, Spanish, German, Magyar and Arabic


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Oct 2014)

I just play songs in my head. I've been known to play entire CDs that way. It saves taking a music player with me .


----------



## Mrs M (17 Oct 2014)

Always mount from the right, always clipped in on the left, right foot down when stationary. Greet the field of cows with a cheery "hello ladies" check rear tyre not flat every 5 mins, apart from that I am completely "normal".


----------

